# painting occupied beehive



## kholmar (Feb 22, 2015)

is there anything that can be safely painted on a beehive while it has an active colony?
tung oil for instance?
thanks in advance!
Bill


----------



## Agis Apiaries (Jul 22, 2014)

Here is a recent thread on this topic:

Painting a hive with bees already in the hive


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

I tried to repaint my occupied hive early this spring when it was cold enough that I could cork them up. I thought it worked well until I found them peeling the new paint off the hive around the entrance holes. I wouldn't even attempt it at this time of year as my bees would be all in the wet paint.

Like the other thread mentioned, you'd have to move the colony into other boxes in their same location while you repainted their original hive.


----------



## psfred (Jul 16, 2011)

Just goes to show you can never have too much bee equipment!

I have a couple boxes I need to re-paint, but will have to make a few extra boxes to get them exchanged off the hive.

Peter


----------



## tanksbees (Jun 16, 2014)

Last time I painted something in my back yard, I had bees hanging out eating the wet paint.

I bet they make some tasty honey out of that


----------



## kholmar (Feb 22, 2015)

awesome, ty folks!

Bill


----------



## gnor (Jun 3, 2015)

I think by the time my boxes need repainting, they may need a bit more than paint, so hopefully I will have enough spares by then to cycle them out.


----------

